# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] To the top: un mirror's edge sous stéVRoïdes

## vectra

Bon ben voilà: *To the top*, c'est top.






Je m'excuse pour l'intro pourrie, je vais revenir dessus plus avant. Mais je tiens absolument à ce que ce jeu ait son topic à lui tant je le trouve réussi et méritant.

Je pense qu'il faut passer viteuf sur la direction artistique et le lore du jeu: c'est pas loin d'être de la merde, alors on oublie. Surtout qu'une fois qu'on est lancés en jeu, on ne voit que le parkour d'escalade et de course, et c'est à peu près tout ce qui compte. Ce qui est nécessaire est lisible et bien fait; le reste est assez pauvre en qualité comme en goût (comme certains parkours où l'on voit qu'on est dans une gigantesque chambre d'enfant: c'est pas youjours comme ça mais WTF), et on a heureusement peu d'opportunités de s'y attarder. 

J'ai pas encore tout compris, mais on doit enchaîner des niveaux présents en bon nombre et en difficultés croissantes, mais bien dosées. On est invités à faire le premier run sur un niveau en mode exploration, pour collecter des gemmes cachées vraiment un peu partout, et qui demandent parfois des allers-retour, de spotter à partir de points culminants, voire qui ne sont accessibles qu'à un second run. Ce n'est pas désagréable et ça permet de mémoriser les lieux et se se familiariser avec les obstacles, dont certains peuvent être assez difficiles. 

Sachant que c'est pas de l'escalade: comme vous le voyez sur la vidéo, vous êtes en fait un robot-varappe qui peut étendre ses bras à environ 2.5m pour attraper des prises préhensiles (tout ce qui est bleu dans le décor). Et donc il peut se déplacer de prise en prise en balançant les bras, en se suspendant sur un bras, on en sautant sur à peu près 5 mètres. Ca fait penser à *mirror's edge*, ce système de surlignage d'éléments préhensibles, et d'ailleurs un niveau complet du jeu rend clairement hommage au level 1 du jeu.

On peut alors décider de faire pareil avec le niveau suivant (pourvu qu'on ait débloqué assez de gemmes), ou bien refaire le niveau en mode contre la montre, avec des médailles qui vont récompenser le temps mis (nécessaires pour la progression du jeu). Et c'est vraiment là que le jeu se révèle le plus fun: une fois le niveau connu, vous pouvez l'arpenter en mode vitesse pure. Et là, les sensations de saut ou de suspension sont carrément décuplées. Généralement, vous faites saut sur saut en essayant de ne pas perdre de temps à escalader les obstacles et en conservant votre élan autant que possible. Et là, y'a de la maîtrise à accumuler petit à petit.

C'est en fin de compte un jeu qui se joue assez cool: quand vous parcourez les niveaux connus pour améliorer vos temps et débloquer plus de médailles, vous pouvez gérer tranquillement le parcours -ce qui reste plaisant et grisant- ou bien prendre de gros risques pour vraiment gagner du temps. Pareil quand vous passez du temps à explorer (indispensable): vous ressentez bien le vide, le vertige, mais tant que vous tenez vos prises, vous pouvez vous balancer où vous voulez et aussi longtemps que vous le souhaitez.
D'ailleurs, la bande son en rend bien compte: une musique de fond de type soupe pop-rock, qui soutient bien l'ambiance mais en se faisant discrète. De très bon goût je trouve, et qui plus est disponible sur soundcloud.

*Bref:* un jeu auquel je joue régulièrement, passant du temps à comprendre des pistes difficiles comme du temps à arpenter avec plaisir des pistes déjà bien connues mais qui n'ont pas encore lâché leur médaille d'or au chrono. C'est le paradis du speedrun, et c'est ultra-jouable et maniable.
Ce je a le mérite de conjurer la malédiction de la durée de vie des jeux VR, et en plus de proposer un mode de locomotion extrêmement convaincant. 

Le jeu pourrait presque se jouer assis sans le room-scale, mais ça semble gâché je dirais. D'autant que ça m'est déjà arrivé de faire quelques pas pour arriver à portée d'une prise au sol... Mais presque tout se joue avec la direction du regard.

Pour finir: une vidéo de gameplay typique sur les premiers niveaux, en mode WYSIWYG

----------


## Fabiolo

Il m'avais fait de l'oeil à un moment mais le "multijoueur/coop" énoncé sur le store m'avait un peu dissuadé, en général quant ils mettent le multi/coop en avant c'est que le solo est pourris.

Du coup en solo c'est quant même sympa?

----------


## vectra

Oh oui, vraiment.

J'oublie de dire qu'il faut se fader un tuto moyen pour enlever les options qui font chier, mais une fois fait, ça passe crème. En particulier, il faut enlever la restriction du champ de vue quand tu fais des mouvements brusques: ça évite la cinétose pour ceux qui y sont sensibles, mais c'est un gâchis autrement.
Il y a encore une option qui me gêne: celle du cercle doré qui apparait autour de moi parfois. Je sais même pas à quoi ça sert, mais je finis par l'oublier.

----------


## vectra

Le jeu semble assez voisin de *Windlands*, sur lequel je viens de faire un essai. Je vais présenter brièvement Windlands afin de montrer que TTT est très différent, et à mon sens bien mieux.
En mode difficulté normale, sur Windlands, tu peux sauter assez haut (mais pas loin) et te déplacer librement au joystick sur les zones plates, et évidemment y'a du parkour pour progresser de plate-forme en plate-forme à l'aide de grappins tenus au niveau des bras. 

Les sauts sont réussis et filent des sensations de vertige si on les cumule; malheureusement on les dirige mal et difficilement. Je préfère largement le saut de projection de TTT à partir d'une prise...
La distance de projection avec le grappin est nettement plus grande que celle de TTT, et un indicateur nous dit si le grappin est à portée ou pas. 
En mode normal, le grappin n'accroche qu'aux buissons et paquets de feuilles sur les arbres. C'est un peu comme TTT avec ses zones de préhension bleues, mais là c'est vert et moins varié.
Dans TTT, quand on se trouve trop loin d'une prise, on doit se téléporter au dernier checkpoint pour recommencer. Là, comme on peut sauter et se déplacer, on a moins besoin de se téléporter, mais ça arrive souvent lorsqu'on tombe dans le vide ou se retrouve coincé sur une paroi loin de toute prise verte.

Contrairement à TTT, on peut se balancer afin d'atteindre des zones ou buissons un peu plus loin. Par contre, il est presque impossible de progresser sur une prise, alors que TTT permet de faire complètement le tour d'une grosse prise sphérique ou cubique en passant les mains tout autour de la prise.

De manière générale, Windlands est plutôt pénible en maniabilité et un peu creux niveau gameplay. Le gros reproche sur le système de déplacements, c'est qu'on n'a que très rarement des sensations de vitesse: pour cela, il faut parvenir à enchainer les coups de grapins avec beaucoup de soin et quand le relief le permet. A la moindre hésitation, on se retrouve à l'arrêt comme un gland, et on doit piteusement et péniblement essayer de retrouver une prise pour se remettre en chemin. Les auteurs de Windland ont corrigé leur gameplay dans Windlands 2 et ont visiblement trouvé leur public sur ce nouveau titre. Par contre, ils ont réussi leur coup en ajoutant de l'aventure et des combats à l'arc à leur système de déplacement: on s'éloigne donc pas mal de TTT.

----------


## ExPanda

> Le jeu pourrait presque se jouer assis sans le room-scale


Il y a une option pour jouer assis dans le menu, je sais pas trop ce que ça change mais c'est prévu.

Je viens de tester le jeu, j'y ai joué un petit quart d'heure, et ça risque d'être la durée maximum pour moi avant de devenir malade.  ::P: 
A savoir que je suis TRES sensible à la cinétose (impossible de faire un seul tour de circuit sans être malade sur une simu par exemple), j'avais hésité à le lancer. Du coup pouvoir faire quelques niveaux avant que ça pose problème ça veut dire que le jeu est plutôt gentil à ce niveau-là.

J'en attendais pas grand chose à part un jeu "pop-corn" assez simple, et de ce que j'ai vu sur les premiers niveaux c'est exactement ça.
Le jeu demande sans doute pas mal de technique et persévérance pour claquer des temps, mais il est possible de jouer tranquillement aussi, donc ça me va très bien !

----------


## Sorkar

C'est possible tranquillement juste sur les premiers niveau, après pour débloquer la suite, soit faut trouver les trucs a collecter (et j'ai bloqué dessus, impossible d'en trouver certains) ou alors de faire des chronos, et faut aller vite, très vite.

Perso je n'y joue qu'assis, bien assez fatiguant comme ca  ::P:

----------


## vectra

On joue en plusieurs passes: finir le niveau déjà, trouver les gemmes qui permettent la progression dans le jeu (blocage de certains groupes de niveaux), puis faire des chronos, qui libèrent l'équivalent de gemmes supplémentaires.
La partie chrono est la plus sympa en fait, à savoir de débouler comme un fou dans un niveau que tu connais déjà. Ils sont bien conçus, donc on apprend vite les pièges, etc...

C'est globalement bien pensé et bien fait, mais je trouve que la difficulté augmente assez vite dès le mode moyen avec quelques niveaux vraiment pas évidents...

----------


## Luthor

Salut tout le monde,

Je cherche des infos sur le jeu, je rencontre des difficultés :

Sur la map intermédiaire shocker, comment passer les barrages électriques ? Avec l'effet de sens contraire des tapis roulant, je perds toute ma vitesse en deux prises au sol et PAF je mords les arcs électriques.

J'ai vu des speed run comme celui ci :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3tH...ature=emb_logo

Il m'est impossible de faire pareil, en effet je dois bien prendre le sol et faire des moulinets avec les bras pour avancer. C'est très agréable mais cela me pose de vrais soucis dès qu'il s'agit d'arriver dans les temps en intermédiaire. Et je me dis que pour la map shocker pareil, je ne vais du coup pas assez vite.

en gros je joue plus comme lui dans les premières secondes : 
https://www.qwant.com/?q=to%20the%20...5ca0a5ac9d488a

Merci à vous  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Sur la map intermédiaire shocker, comment passer les barrages électriques ? Avec l'effet de sens contraire des tapis roulant, je perds toute ma vitesse en deux prises au sol et PAF je mords les arcs électriques.


Euh je ne m'en rappelle plus, faudrait que je relance le jeu.
Mais les mouvements des bras n'aident pas beaucoup dans ce jeu, c'est surtout les "pistons" (pression du bouton) et les enchainements qui font gagner de la vitesse, si je me rappelle bien.
Bouger les bras ça sert surtout à viser une autre prise.

----------


## Luthor

Bon je vais refaire un test, merci  ::): 
J'ai pris les réflexes ça va être chaud de changer les habitudes ^^

----------


## 564.3

> Bon je vais refaire un test, merci 
> J'ai pris les réflexes ça va être chaud de changer les habitudes ^^


Quand j'ai commencé à joué au jeu c'était la cata, j'avais les reflexes de Climbey et j'arrivais à rien  ::ninja:: 
Et l'air control selon la direction du casque me faisait faire des conneries aussi… mais une fois bien assimilé c'est pratique, comme le coup des bras "piston".

----------


## Luthor

Bon eh bien merci il y a du mieux  ::):  Je n'ai pas testé la map shocker mais j'ai pu progresser et attaquer les maps difficiles  ::):

----------

